# Data Switch RJ45 mal anders



## deep_popel (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Gibt es ein Gerät, vergleichbar wie ein Data Switch, welcher aber unterschiedlich ankommende Leitungen verwalten kann? Bisher konnte ich nur welche finden die eine ankommende Leitung per Umschaltung an verschieden Endgeräte weitergibt.

Um es mal zu verdeutlichen. Wir haben im Haus 3 Netzwerke (Intranet, Kundennetzwerk und VoIP-Netzwerk) und ich möchte im Serverraum einen PC so anschliessen, dass ich für Tests oder Einstellungen jederzeit ins andere Netztwerk switchen kann. Bis jetzt wird immer das entsprechende Netzwerkkabel gewechselt, was auch geht, aber per Knopf oder Schalter wäre es dann doch besser.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch andere Lösungen? Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen. 


Gruss


----------



## kgweb (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo "deep_popel", 

genau solche Data-Switches gibt es mit RJ-45-Buchsen. Datenumschalter 2-fach und 4-fach. 

Beispielsweise: 
http://www.datapro.net/products/data-switch-manual-rj45.html 
http://www.trianglecables.com/rj45-4.html 

Das Problem ist jedoch in Deutschland einen Laden oder Versand zu finden, der die Dinger vertreibt. Im Gegensatz zu Dir brauche ich einen 2-fachen Switch. Ein Recycler hat da was, aber es ist nicht zu erkennen, ob RJ45 oder nur RJ-11 (z.B. für Telefon). Bin ja gespannt, ob er mir auf meine diesbezüglich vor 2 Wochen gestellte Anfrage antwortet. Sollte ich die Antwort bekommen und es sind RJ45, dann schreibe ich den Link hier rein. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

KgWeb


----------



## PC Heini (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Schaut mal hier noch nach; http://www.hbe-shop.de/index.php?a=1515026

Gruss


----------

